# Coming To HK, Advice Needed



## wiggy185 (May 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I'm British and my wife is from Hong Kong. We currently live in London and we are expecting our first child several months. We're very keen to relocate to HK maybe in a year or two years time. I've been four times already in fact we were married in Kowloon and I've got to know the place quite well. 

I'm in The Royal Navy and have been for eleven years. Despite my wife's best efforts my Cantonese is still limited. I'm considering a TESOL course to give me some options in HK as I don't think my navy job is very transferable, though I'm certainly not afraid of some hard work.

We would be like to live on Lamma Island or somewhere similar that's easy to get into town from but not to "in your face."

Any advice or tips on becoming an expat in HK is greatly appreciated.

Cheers all.


----------



## davidhappy (May 17, 2012)

i am Hongkonger in my 30s and would like to know more foreigner friends who can tolerate my low level of spoken English! i am a cop, investigates commercial and financial crimes! see if we can be friends! thats good you have a Chinese wife! I live in a rural area in Tai Po where the environment/scenery is excellent especislly the air quality! It attracts a lot of foreigners to move in…


----------



## tzslungfong (Apr 17, 2012)

i think lamma island be pretty expensive ! tai po is pretty good but i think its kind of far-ish i live in ma on shan even i think thats far lol i also think finding work is pretty hard and yes expect hard work i think everything here is rush rush rush as time = money siiggghhh expect long hours as well


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well If you do not live smack right in the center of Hong Kong Island and especially if you do not live on the island itself then expect a lot of long hours standing on a train or bus. Doesnt feels good during the summer when you are all sweaty or during the rainy season when you are all wet.


----------



## tzslungfong (Apr 17, 2012)

always better to have your own vehicle i guess aircon is a defo needed


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

Try somewhere in Lantau. That is the bect place in HK. Very green & clean.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Wiggy185
I lived on Lamma for 7 years and was a TESOL teacher also many years ago. These days, I advise parents on placing their children in schools, so with all these hats on, my comments:
- Lamma is fun, not too expensive and great for making friends...as long as you can tolerate the commute.
- As a TESOL teacher, you may well be working eves and weekends. It's difficult to balance that with family life.
- In a few years, Lamma will restrict your choice of schools severely. The local North Lamma gov't school is quite good, but otherwise, your 5 year old will be traveling a lot.

I'd opt for the NT, especially if your wife is Cantonese and you'd like your child to be speaking it early on.

All the best!


----------



## wiggy185 (May 11, 2012)

mamamaven said:


> Hi Wiggy185
> I lived on Lamma for 7 years and was a TESOL teacher also many years ago. These days, I advise parents on placing their children in schools, so with all these hats on, my comments:
> - Lamma is fun, not too expensive and great for making friends...as long as you can tolerate the commute.
> - As a TESOL teacher, you may well be working eves and weekends. It's difficult to balance that with family life.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, that's really helpful. I've just enroled on a TESOL course starting in October and my in laws are looking at flats for us in the NT. Scary stuff.


----------



## toojoon (Jun 19, 2012)

I live in the New Territories. I am an NET teacher working in a secondary school here.
I guess birds of a feather flock together! Many expats like to work in little enclaves where other ex-pats live and hang out. Is this the real HK? It's definitely worth considering travel time and expense in your equation when deciding where to live. Places in the NEW TERRITORIES are cities in their own right. In Tsuen Wan, for example, you can find a wide range of different accommodation and loads of eating places if you don't want to cook. It's served by TWO MTR rail lines and public transport is good. Some people try living in places where air quality is good, or where it's not so crowded......but every place is a trade-off in some way. So investigate fully! Making some/having some local friends who will help you avoid any pitfalls is a good idea.
Regarding the TESOL course.....there are also sometime opening for people with background in Drama, and knowledge of phonics.
You can find out about phonics and teaching methodology in advance it will help in any interviews.


----------

